# Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern



## Christian91 (23. April 2018)

*Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Hallo,

ich habe das Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Gehäuse und die Gehäuselüfter rattern beim Start das verläuft sich mit längerer Betriebsdauer.

Ist das normal?

Könnt Ihr mir Lüfter zum Austauschen empfehlen?

und auch Lüfter für die nicht Standardmäßig ausgefüllten Lüfterplätze empfehlen? (Hier der Link zur Seite wo alle optionalen Lüfterplätze und die bereits eingebauten Lüfter angegeben werden: Thermaltake - Germany - Overseer RX-I - VN700M1W2N)

Und wie ist es generell Empfohlen den Kühlkreislauf aufzubauen mit einen i5-2500k mit boxed lüfter, oder empfehlt ihr einen anderen CPU Lüfter ich hatte beim zusammen stellen einen Alpenföhn Brocken mitbestellt doch der Herr der mir den PC zusammengebaut hat sagte der stört den Kühlkreislauf.

den CPU Lüfter würde ich aber auch nur dann austauschen wenn es welche zu Empfehlen gibt die auch für aktuelle bzw. zukünftige Sockel passen.

Als Grafikkarte Habe ich eine EVGA GTX 970 FTW

Mainboard ist das Asus P8P67 rev 3.1 

Das Netzteil ist das bequiet Straight Power 10 800W

Die Frage wäre auch würde sich wenn alle Lüfterplätze belegt sind das ganze noch über das Mainboard steuern lassen oder wie mache ich das ?


----------



## evilgrin68 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*



Christian91 schrieb:


> .... doch der Herr der mir den PC zusammengebaut hat sagte der stört den Kühlkreislauf....


Das ist der Gag des Tages... Was ist denn das für eine Hinterhofwerkstatt gewesen?

Der Brocken wär einer der besten CPU Kühler den man verbauen kann. Problem bei dem Case, ist das 200mm Lüfter verbaut sind. Da gibt es nicht viel Auswahl. Hinten den 120er zu ersetzen fällt einfacher. Was wärst du denn bereit Auszugeben?

Kannst dir ja die Bitfenix Spectre anschauen, die haben wenigstens ordentliche Lüfterlager. Achte auf die mit hydrodynamisches Gleitlager (FDB). zB BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 200mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Christian91 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Ich denke mal 150 muss ich bestimmt schon reinstecken mit nem guten CPU Lüfter aber würde so sagen zwischen 100-200 Euro bin aber noch momentan in der Phase am überlegen werde das auch nochmal mit demjenigen besprechen der mir den CPU Lüfter einbaut.

Und die Frage wäre auch da ich meinen PC in so 1-3 Jahren von Mainboard CPU und Grafikkarte und RAM aufrüsten möchte bleibt dieser RGB Beleuchtungs Trend bei der Hardware?

Wie macht man dann das passend oder kann man das dann mit den Blau lassen ?


----------



## evilgrin68 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Für 200 kannst du auch einmal über ein schickes Case mit Standardlüftern (120/140) nachdenken und noch einen guten CPU Kühler.

Der aktuelle Brocken 3 liegt grad mal über 40€ EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Christian91 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Was wäre den die Vorteile und Nachteile zwischen den Gehäusen mit kleineren 120/140 Lüftern und den Gehäusen mit größeren Lüftern 200er Lüfter ?

Und was sollte ich mir da zum Beispiel für Gehäuse ansehen?

Wäre eigentlich auch eine interessante Option da ich dann das Gehäuse in der Familie weitergeben könnte da bei den anderen PCs in meiner Familie meine alte GraKa nicht reinpasst weil die Gehäuse zu Klein sind.


----------



## evilgrin68 (23. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

200 Lüfter sind halt nicht so Mainstream, daher gibt es da auch nicht so viel Neues. Im Bereich 120/140 gibt eigentlich immer mal was neues. Aufgrund der Grösse sind diese Lüfter meisst auch Laufruhiger und haben weniger Unwucht.

Gehäuse von Fractal Design, bequiet, Corsair werden recht gern genommen, haben auch eine gute Qualität. Kommt halt drauf an was Dir gefällt... Bunt und Knallig... Schlicht... Edel... Echtglas Sichtfenster...


----------



## Christian91 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Also das Gehäuse werde ich behalten.

Da wäre die Frage wie baue ich mit den Optionalen und ausgetauschten Lüftern und den CPU Lüfter den best möglichsten Kühlkreislauf auf und kann mir das jemand so erklären das ich es demjenigen der den CPU Lüfter einbaut auch so erklären kann dass dieser einsieht das der nicht stört der CPU Lüfter.

Der CPU Lüfter sollte auch noch Platz bieten das der RAM nochmal rausgenommen werden kann im besten fall aber es sollten zum Beispiel Normale Bessere Arbeitsspeicher mit Kühlrippen drunter passen.

Und Kann mir jemand erklären was bei den Geizhals aufgeführten Lagern der Unterschied ist und wie sich das aufs rattern ausübt.

Die Lager wären: Wälzlager(Doppel-Kugellager), einfaches Gleitlager(Sleeve), hydrodynamisches Gleitlager(FDB), hydrodynamisches Gleitlager(SSO2)

Und auf was muss ich achten wenn ich das ganze von der Lautstärke von normal-Leise haben möchte ?

und wie sollten die von den Anschlüssen sein?

Eine weitere Frage wäre ich wie ich jetzt bis zum Einbau der neuen Lüfter die Lüfter einstelle also ich habe als Profile für Gehäuse und CPU Lüfter im Bios Leise Standard Laut und kann bei beiden als untere RPM Grenze zwischen 200-600 wählen, wie sollte ich das Ganze einstellen das ichs relativ Leise habe und die Kühlung Gut ist ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Du hast mit der GTX 970 doch kaum Abwärme, da reicht ein 200mm Lüfter vorne und ein 120mm Lüfter hinten völlig.
Leider kann man keine 140mm Lüfter einbauen, da gäbe es viel mehr Auswahl:

Lüfteranschlüsse: Kühlung: 1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 1x Lüfter 4-Pin, 2x Lüfter 3-Pin 
ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU

=> vorne: Noctua NF-A20 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland an 4-PIN
hinten:  Fractal Design Venturi HF-12 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland an 3-PIN

Viel Spaß mit den neuen Ruhe, natürlich nicht vergessen, die Lüfterkurven zu optimieren


----------



## tobse2056 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Wegen dem CPU Kühler--> Scythe Kotetsu Mark II  , recht Kompakt, blockiert keine RAM plätze, Lüfter hat einen weiten Regelbereich und die Leistung ist auch gut. Außerdem recht günstig
Scythe Kotetsu Mark II Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei den 200mm Lüftern bin ich aber raus, davon hab ich noch keine in den Finger gehabt und kann es nicht beurteilen welche brauchbar sind .. aber Noctua Lüfter sind immer recht gut , haben aber keinen runden Rahmen  , da musst du selbst rausfinden ob die passen.
Noctua NF-A20 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Christian91 (24. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Also die verbauten 200 Lüfter heißen TT-2030 konnte ich gerade sehen und da waren die Schrauben nicht außen in den Ecken sondern an den Lüfter Innen an der Ecke also weiter Innen als die Breite des Lüfters,.

Und ich weiß nicht wie das aussehen würde mit so einen Lüfter wie den Noctua vorne da das Gehäuse ja Schwarz ist und man die Farbe da durch sehen würde.

Und Was kann ich mit den 3. Anschluss anfangen den würde ich gerne auch noch nutzen.

Momentan ist Hinten Oben ein 200er mehr verbaut.

Und wie ist das bei den 120er von Fractal Design zum Beispiel mit den 7V Adapter gibts da noch Leisere Alternativen ?

Beim CPU Lüfter könnte es ruhig noch ein etwas stärker sein der trotzdem Leise sein sollte sowas in der Klasse Wie ein Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT zum Beispiel oder etwas das halt änlich kült und Leiser ist und Platz für RAM bietet.

EDIT:

Es wäre auch noch dazu zu sagen das ich das Gehäuse noch gerne eine Weile behalten möchte evtl. noch 1-2 Mal mit aufrüsten heißt neues Motherboard und CPU und Grafikkarte auch eher schon einen Stärkere Grafikkarte weiß dann nicht wie das dann auch mit der Abwärme aussieht.

EDIT: Also die CPU hat auch bei The Witcher 3 nur bei 10 Min laufen lassen in Krähenfels so bis 78 Grad da muss ein neuer CPU Lüfter her denke ich.

Ich habe jetzt Gehäuselüfter und CPU Lüfter im Bios auf Turbo stehen und unterste RPM Grenze das Maximale von 600 RPM also muss ich alles eigentlich so lassen das die CPU nicht noch heißer wird oder ?

Bringen da bessere Gehäuselüfter auch noch was das die CPU Kühler wird ?

Gibts auch irgend eine Software wo ich die Lüfter des Gehäuses und der CPU in Windows 10 steuern kann und optimieren kann ?

Kann mir jemand Programme und Lüfterkurven oder sowas empfehlen womit ich bessere Temperaturen hinbekomme?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Lüfter:
120mm Lüfter gibt es wie Sand am meer sehr viele sehr gute. Problem sind halt die 200mm Lüfter. Die Noctuas sind sündhaft teuer, aber gut, die ebenso empfohlenen BitFenix Spectre passen ebenso zum Lochkreis, sieht zumindest so aus.

Kühler:
Welche CPU hast Du denn und wie ist sie übertaktet? Ich mag die Scythekühler, die eine sehr gute Leistung bringen:
CPU-Kühler mit Hersteller: Scythe, Bauart: Tower-Kühler, Lüfter Rahmenbreite ab 120mm, Gelistet seit: ab 2014 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Christian91 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Ich habe einen i5-2500k der läuft bei den Games die ich spiele auf 100% Auslastung  und ist halt nur der boxed Lüfter drauf übertaktet ist er noch nicht aber würde ich schon irgendwann mal anstreben und der CPU Lüfter sollte zukunftssicher sein ich möchte mir einen neues Mainboard und einen neuen Prozessor in 1-3 Jahren zu legen.

Hat jemand noch ne Empfehlung wie ich die Lüfter jetzt im Bios einstellen sollte wenn ich einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke und Kühlung erreichen möchte?

Ich habe gerade auch festgestellt mit den MSI Afterburner das Wenn ich in The Witcher 3 ein Spiel schnell starte die GPU ruckzuck auf über 70 Grad ist.


----------



## Christian91 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Also vom CPU Lüfter denke ich es wird sowas wie der Thermalrigth Le Grand Macho RT der sagt mir in den Tests von der Lautstärke und von den Temperaturen zu und er versperrt den RAM ich möchte die CPU auch in den nächsten Jahr übertakten und er sollte noch trotzdem bis zu 3 Jahre oder länger halten also sollte die Kühlung passen.

Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage welche Gehäuselüfter und wie ich das ganze dann auch noch jetzt zur Zeit und dann mit den neuen Lüftern per Software oder Bios optimieren soll von den Lüfterkurven z.B. auch die Grafikkarte.

Also bis jetzt hab ich mit den Le Grand Macho RT ein gutes Gefühl für das zukunftssichere wenn ich übertakten möchte oder ne neue CPU einbauen möchte.

Aber wegen den Gehäuse Lüftern wie finde ich da welche die bei Leisen Betrieb relativ viel Umdrehungen haben und einen guten Luftdurchsatz oder wie das heißt ?

Also das würde ich mir holen wenn ich nur vorne einen 200er Lüfter nehme und hinten den 120er Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Wobei ich beim Noctua NF-A20 PWM nicht weiß ob der zwei möglichkeiten in den Ecken zum Anschreuben hat vielleicht passt er ja doch ?

wobei ich gerade sehe der BitFenix hat nur 3 PIN also nicht PWM glaube ich ist das schlecht als Front Lüfter ?

Als 200er geht glaube ich leider wegen den Lochpositionen kein Noctua mit mehr Luftdurchsatz und die Frage ist ob ich vielleicht für mehr Luftdurchsatz ein anderes Lager in kauf nehmen sollte was habe ich davon und was ist schlecht daran?

Dann vielleicht so  
1 Noctua NF-A20 PWM, 200mm
1 EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2, 120mm, Toxic Green Plus (84000000113)
1 Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT

oder den als 120er
1 Alphacool Susurro 120 1700rpm Black/Blue Edition, 120mm (24684)

da hat der 120er auch mehr Luftdurchsatz ist besser denke ich oder ?

Was bringen mir noch die anderen Lüftermöglichkeiten

die wären

oben 1-2 200er Lüfter
Seite 1 200er Lüfter
Boden 1 120er Lüfter

Wegen den Anschlüssen für die Lüfter wars für die Gehäuselüfter 1x 4 Pin und 2x 3 Pin glaube ich und ich habe noch für das Netzteil so Alte 4er STecker für Festplatten kann man da auch irgendwie noch 2 Lüfter montieren ?


----------



## Christian91 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Oder Vielleicht so
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen
Der LED 200er Oben Hinten Rein um oben noch Luft abzusaugen und für die Beleuchtung
und der 120er LED unten im Einlass um zur Grafikkarte und in den Raum Luft reinzubringen und für die Beleuchtung und diesen über den Adapter am Netzteil angeschlossen ?

Und was sollte ich für eine Wärmeleitpaste nehmen mit Flüssigmetal geht ja beim Le Grand Macho RT glaube ich nicht oder ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Lüfter ist alles gehupft wie gesprungen. Mach es, wie Du dich wohl fühlst. Die Unterschiede der Lüfter sind marginal. Viel wichtige als der Lüfter ist eine gut eingestelltew Lüfterkurve und das musst Du selber machen, denn nur Du weißt, ab wann Dich ein Lüfter stört. Ich mache immer drei Bereiche. Im idle so langsam wie möglich, damit wenig Staub durch das Gehäuse gezogeen wird. Dann suche ich mir eine Drehzahl der lüfter, die ich noch gerade nicht höre, die Drehzahl wird auf 65°C CPU Temperatur definiert, sollte die CPU wärmer werden, dürfen die Lüfter höher drehen

Wärmeleitpaste sind diese am oberen Ende, wenn Du das letzte Grad Celsius herausquetschen willst:
Wärmeleitpaste/-kleber mit Hersteller: Thermal Grizzly, Typ: Wärmeleitpaste, Art: Silikonsuspension Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Viel Spaß beim Umbau und beim Übertakten!


----------



## Christian91 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Ja mit was optimiere ich die Lüfterkurve und wie gehe ich das ganze noch so an ?

Ich habe Speedfan installiert aber habe keinerlei Ahnung wie ich damit für die Gehäuselüfter und für den CPU Lüfter eine Lüfterkurve mache weiß nur womit ich das bei der Grafikkarte mache aber weiß auch nicht wie am besten ab wieviel Grad sollten sich die Lüfter im Gehäuse und auf der CPU und der Grafikkarte drehen und ab wann mindestens wie stark das obere Ende mit der Lautstärke finde ich schon heraus

Wie heiß darf die CPU werden wie heiß darf die GPU werden ?

Speedfan zeigt mir bei der CPU nur -60 Grad an 

und wieviel g Wärmeleitpaste brauche ich ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I StandardgehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter rattern*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Ja mit was optimiere ich die Lüfterkurve und wie gehe ich das ganze noch so an ?


Mit Deinem Gehör und meinem Programm, dass Dir die Temperaturen der Komponenten zeigt. 
Du weist, wie man im Bios Lüfter einstellt?

Ich finde keine gute Anleitung, nur dieses Bilder vom Bios, viel ist da aber nicht zu erkennen
Hands-On with Asus LGA 1155 P8P67 Deluxe EFI BIOS, Pictures Included

Eigentlich sollte dieses Programm laufen:
[Mainboard] Anwendung: ASUS Fan Xpert 4 | Offizieller Support | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## Christian91 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I StandardgehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter rattern*

Also das Fan Xpert 4 kann ich nicht installieren da das AI Suite III ist nicht kompatible mit meinem Chipsatz

und mit dem 120er hinten bin ich mir doch nicht mehr so sicher sollte vielleicht doch den Fractal Design oder einen Noctua nehmen oder sowas ?

Also die 120er Auswahl:
SilenX Effizio Quiet Fan Series, 120mm, 1400rpm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Venturi HF-12 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NF-S12A FLX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

vielleicht der Noctua ?

Jetzt wäre nur meine Frage hab gehört das von unten oben oder von der Seite reinblassende Lüfter den Luftstrom stören können?

Dann würde ich den 120er unten im Gehäuse weglassen

aber da ich schon etwas blaue Beleuchtung im Gehäuse haben möchte Frage ich mich ob dieser hier BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 200mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 im hinteren Oberteil des Gehäuses nach draußen blasend stört?

Gibts vielleicht auch Staubfilter passend für mein Gehäuse und diese Lüfter ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Es gibt so viel Blödsinn der erzählt wird. Am besten ist es immer, einfach auszuprobieren.
Jede Anordnung hat Vor- und Nachteile

Lies Dir das hier in Ruhe durch, aber auch die Randbedingungen auf den Seiten davor
Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse

Aber irgendeine der Al Suite oder FAn Xpert Varianten sollte doch mit Dienem Board
laufen. Ansonsten hat im Bios unter Monitor. Das kannst Du auch mit den aktuellen
Lüftern schon mal probieren. Die sollte man auch leise bekommen.


----------



## Christian91 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Dann instaliere ich mal die AI Suite II

naja ob ich die Leiser machen sollte da meine CPU mit Boxed Lüfter auf 80 Grad fast kommt

Also mit den Lüfter unten vorm Netzteil noch reinblassend sollte laut dieser Airflow Seite 1.6 Grad weniger bei der CPU und 1.1 Grad Weniger bei der GPU sein

Also die besten niedrigen Temperaturen scheint man da im Beispiel mit Front 2 Lüfter reinziehend (Unten und Mitte), Boden 1 Lüfter reinziehend (Mitte), Seite 1 Lüfter reinziehend (Höhe Grafikkarte) Rückseite 1 Lüfter rausdrückend (Oben) und Deckel 2 Lüfter rausdrückend (Hinten und Mitte) CPU -4,3 Grad GPU -2,3 Grad wäre das irgendwie machbar mit den Netzteilanschlüssen noch ?

Oder Boden 1 Lüfter reinziehend (Mitte), Rückseite 1 Lüfter rausblasend (Oben), Deckel 2 Lüfter (Hinten und Mitte)
CPU -2,1 Grad GPU -2,3 Grad

Diese Systeme würde ich dann schon gerne irgendwie machen aber wie stark sollen dann die Lüfter sein das das funktioniert?

soll ich eventuell noch eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen ?

Wobei da realistischer die Variante mit den 4 Lüftern ist wo nur der 120er unterhalb von der Grafikkarte reinzieht


Und die Frage wäre wie beeinflusst das der Thermalrigt Le Grand Macho RT wie läuft da der Lüfter zieht der die Luft zum Kühlkörper ?
Standard Airflow wäre so wie ich das machen wollte ohne den Lüfter unten im Boden 1 hinten raus 1 oben raus 1 vorne unten rein  da ists halt 0 Grad bei CPU und GPU weniger und mehr.

Und werden dann die Festplatten gekühlt brauchen die das ?

Zieht die Grafikkartenkühlung Luft rein oder drückt sie die raus also blässt das dann entgegen des Lüfters von unten ?


----------



## Christian91 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Also ich habe jetzt die AI Suite II installiert aber der CPU Sensor spinnt irgendwie der zeigt im idel 20-30 Grad an mit den Boxed Lüfter das kann nicht stimmen und anhand des Sensors steigert die Kurve dann die Lüfterleistung

Und der CPU Lüfter obwohl ich ihn bis 30-40 grad soweit wie runter gestellt habe läuft auf knapp über 1200 rpm immer noch und ist höhrbar ist das normal ?

MSI Afterburner zeigt so ca 70-75 Grad an AI Suite II 57 Grad ca ist das normal die schwankung ?

Bin gerade am Testen und hab den CPU Lüfter schon auf 90 % LAufen lassen fast kein Unterschied von der Temperatur bei 70-80 % geht immer bis auf die 80 Grad in Msi Afterburner die CPU bei The Witcher 3 in Oxenfurt bei ein paar Minuten rumlaufen ist das normal zu Heiß sind das einfach die Grenzen des Boxed Lüfters ?

EDIT: OH hatte ausversehen Gehäuselüfter statt CPU Lüfter eingestellt aber das ich so auf die 75 Grad in der gleichen Situation gehe muss ich den CPU Lüfter auf 100 % stellen denke ich hab jetzt so ne bestmögliche Kühlung und das ganze ist schon recht laut aber anders gehts halt gerade nicht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*



Christian91 schrieb:


> naja ob ich die Leiser machen sollte da meine CPU mit Boxed Lüfter auf 80 Grad fast kommt


Es sind ja zwei Dinge. Im Idle, also ohne Belastung, wirst Du die Lüfter durchaus langsamer laufen lassen können, nach oben hin, je nach aktueller Lüfterkurve, vielleicht etwas schneller. In Spielen mit Sound ist das alles nciht mehr so gravierend. Man muss immer für sich einen gutem Kompromiss finden, es gibt da kein allgemeingültigen perfekten Einstellungen. Ich brache das immer Stunden für, um die Lüfter aufeinander abzustimmen. Denn es sind die schon erwähnten 50 U/min zwischen leise und störend. Und dann lont es oft, die Gehäuselüfter höher zu stellen und dafür die Grafikkartenlüfter langsamer laufen zu lassen oder andersherum.

Es hilft leider immer nur ausprobieren und optimieren

2. Punkt: 
Die Grafikkarten Lüfter ziehen die Luftz an und drücken sie durch die Grafikkarte




Christian91 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt die AI Suite II installiert aber der CPU Sensor spinnt irgendwie der zeigt im idel 20-30 Grad an mit den Boxed Lüfter das kann nicht stimmen und anhand des Sensors steigert die Kurve dann die Lüfterleistung


Die Sensoren sind ungenau, Sie sind ausgelegt für eine Messung an der Termischen grenze, also irgend was um 95°C. Die Werte sind schon ok, Deine CPU ist noch verlötet, das macht die Wärmeübertragung viel besser, als bei den neutigen INTEL CPUs.



Christian91 schrieb:


> Und der CPU Lüfter obwohl ich ihn bis 30-40 grad soweit wie runter gestellt habe läuft auf knapp über 1200 rpm immer noch und ist höhrbar ist das normal ?


Der Boxed Kühler geht nicht weiter runter, sollte dann aber, zumindest in gutem Zustand, ziemlich ruhig sein. Der Boxed Kühler ist eh keine Lösung für sinnvoll gekühlte und leise Systeme. Hol Dir einen neuen Kühler und gut ist. Ab 18,-€ geht es mit sinnvollen Kühlern los:
18,- € LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
26,-€ EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
31,-€ Scythe Kotetsu Mark II Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
37,-€ Scythe Mugen MAX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   (Ein Kühlmonster, aber die Minimaldrehzahl des Lüfters ist etwas hoch für absolute Ruhe im Idle)
37,-€ Thermalright Macho Direct Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Kühlkörper schlechter als om Scythe, aber de rLüfter ist ruhiger)
...



Christian91 schrieb:


> MSI Afterburner zeigt so ca 70-75 Grad an AI Suite II 57 Grad ca ist das normal die schwankung ?


Das Schwankt immer und ist normal. Ich lasse immer dieses Programm parallel laufen:
https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html

Dann muss man natürlich wissen, welcher Lüfter was in der Anzeige ist, und dann kann man jeden einzelen Lüfter regeln und schauen, was passiert.
SYSFANIN ist bei mir der CPU Lüfter , ein 120mm Noctua, da hört man bei 920 U/min rein gar nichts
CPUFANIN ist mein Hecklüfter, ein 140mm Noctua eLoop, der mit seinen 718 U/min aktuell die lauteste Komponente ist
AUXFANIN0 sind zwei Lüfter in der Front, 140mm  Proligma Dinger, die maximal 750 U/min machen (Auslesefehler durch Y-Kabel und Signalreflektion)
AUXFANIN01 ist der Bodenlüfter

Die Grafikkartenlüfter sind als 92mm Lüfter trotz 1100 U/min noch unhörbar, die drehen erst ab 75°C auf und werden nach längerer Zeit die lautesten Lüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 1: Typische Daten aus HWMonitor


----------



## Christian91 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Ich kann mit den FAN Xpert nur alle Lüfter gemeinsam steuern gibts da ein anderes Programm wo ich jeden einzeln steuern kann?

Und im Fan Xpert kann ich auch nicht 0% Lüfterstärke bis zu irgend einen Wert einstellen

Ist das Ok wenn ich die Grafikkarten Lüfter sich erst ab 60 Grad drehen lasse ?

Warum den Macho nicht in einer anderen Revision ?

Machen die Lüfter mehr Sinn als der Le Grand Macho RT  ? weil knapp 20-25 Euro mehr das ist ja auch nicht viel Geld finde ich


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Ich kann mit den FAN Xpert nur alle Lüfter gemeinsam steuern gibts da ein anderes Programm wo ich jeden einzeln steuern kann?


Ich kenne Dein Board nicht, aber es könnte sein, dass beide Anschlüsse parallel mt einer Regelung betrieben werden
Das würde es schwieriger mit der Lüftereinstellung machen, viel schwiriger. idealerweise verbaut man dann überall
gleiche Lüfter, was bei Dir mit den 200mm Lüftern aber nicht geht. Die würde ich darum vermutlich auf feste 7V 
setzen, oder je nach Lautstärke auf 5V oder 12V.

Was meinst Du? Ein Le Grand Macho RT ist etwas feines, ob er gegenüber den 37,-€ Dingern großartig Vorteile bringt, 
wage ich zu bezeifeln, da Deine CPU aber verlötet ist, mag es noch Vorteile haben. Und den Kühler kann man dann ja
auch in den nächsten Rechner mit übernehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor ich auf 60,-€ für einen Single Tower mit nur einem Lüfter gehen würde, wäre mir ein Duakltower immer lieber.
Versuch mal sowas für unter 40,-€ zu bekommen, das ist so  mit das Leistungsstärkste für 120mm, die einfach weniger
Kompatibilitätsprobleme erzeugen
Scythe Fuma Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder geh gleich auf einen Noctua Doppelturm Kühler. Da hat man was fürs Leben.


----------



## Christian91 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Ok ich habe auch gerade festgestellt das sich die Gehäuse lüfter 2 An der Zahl der Einstellung an passen aber anscheinend der 4 PIN Lüfter wie es aussieht als Power Fan läuft und der dreht immer noch im Idle mit 600 RPM oder eher gesagt immer den kann ich nur über die Volt Zahl Leiser machen ?

Und sollte ich wenn ich einen 4. Lüfter zusätzlich installiere den über ein 3 PIN Y Kabel anschliessen also zwei an einen 3 PIN Anschluss oder per Adapter an so nem Festplattenstecker vom Netzteil ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Ich verstehe Dich leider nicht. Schreibe bitte weniger wirr mit klaren Aussagen,
Versuche es  mir Satzzeichen und verständlichen Worten, was z.B soll das bedeuten?
_
"...die Gehäuse lüfter 2 An der Zahl der Einstellung an passen aber anscheinend der 4 PIN Lüfter wie es aussieht als Power Fan läuft ..."_

Ansonsten hast Du doch jetzt alles verstanden und muss es nur selber ausprobieren.
Viel Erfolg dabei!


----------



## Christian91 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Also Xpert Fan zeigt einen Chassis Lüfter 1 und 2 die laufen mit den niedrigen RPM wie eingestellt.
Dann zeigt Xpert FAN einen Power Lüfter den ich anscheinend nicht einstellen kann da der nicht als Gehäuselüfter läuft.
Wie stelle ich diesen ein ?

Wie soll ich den 4. Lüfter falls ich mir diesen besorge anschließen, oder besser gesagt mit welchen Adapter an welchen Anschluss ?

Und jetzt habe ich gerade auch noch festgestellt das Fan Xpert die Lüfterkurve des CPU Lüfter mit neustart übernimmt doch von den Gehäuselüftern setzt das Programm das ganze nach einem Neustart auf ein Profil zurück

EDIT:

Hab gerade über das Bios versucht was zu machen und ich glaube es liegt daran das dort als unterster Arbeitsbereich der Gehäuselüfter 60 % eingestellt sind und wenn ich das niedriger stellen möchte zeigt es mir an Ungültiger Eingabebereich und nimmts nicht an ...

und nu ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Dann zeigt Xpert FAN einen Power Lüfter den ich anscheinend nicht einstellen kann da der nicht als Gehäuselüfter läuft.
> Wie stelle ich diesen ein ?


POWER Lüfter haben in der Regel fest 12V. Die sollen gerade nicht eingestellbar sein. Für viele Wasserpumpen wäre es z.B. fatal, sie mit weniger als 12V zu betreiben. Ich kann aber nur mutmaßen, ich kenne Dein Board nicht.

Kannst Du die beiden  Chassis Lüfter 1 und 2 unterschiedlich regeln? Das ist wichtig, wenn Du unterschiedliche Lüfter einsetzt. Und es ist zu klären, ob es eine Spanungsregelung (DC-Modus) ist oder eine PWM Regelung (*P*uls*w*eiten*m*odulation, als auch nur feste 12V, die von den Lüftern auf Basis eines PWM-Signals vom Mainboard zerhakt wird)

Das sind zwei grundlegend andere Regelmechanismen. 3-PIN Lüfter können mit einer PWM-Regelung nichts anfangen und laufen fest mit 12V. 4-PIN Lüfter sind durchaus über die Spannung zu regeln, aber der Regelbereich und die Regelcharakteristik wird schlechter als mit einem ordentlichem 4-PIN Anschluss. Gerade wenn es um die Minimaldrehzahl geht, mögen viele 4-PIN Lüfter keine Spannungsregelung.


----------



## Christian91 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Nein gibt nur einmal eine Einstellung für Gehäuselüfter und die Resetet sich nach jedem neustart... und im Bios kann ich nur Grenzwerte einstellen und das nicht wie mit diesen Programm machen.

Jetzt bräuchte man jemand der sich mit den Board auskennt und weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*



Christian91 schrieb:


> ....Hab gerade über das Bios versucht was zu machen und ich glaube es liegt daran das dort als unterster Arbeitsbereich der Gehäuselüfter 60 % eingestellt sind und wenn ich das niedriger stellen möchte zeigt es mir an Ungültiger Eingabebereich und nimmts nicht an ...
> 
> und nu ?


Das sind die unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften von Mainboards. Mein MSI Board z.B. gibt vor, überall 4-PIN Anschlüsse zu haben. Aber nur die beiden mit CPU beschrifteten Anschlüsse sind PWM geregelt, die drei anderen 4_PIN Anschlüsse haben nur eine Spannungssteuerung und auch nur in den Grenzen von 50-100%, entsprechend 6-12V. Dann ist da so. Ich habe dann oft mit Spannungsreduzierkabeln gearbeitet, damit konnte man den Bereich z.B. auf ca. 4-8V verändern. Für einige Lüfter war das gut, für andere nicht. Da hilft ausprobieren. Darum ist es immer gut, einen Vollausgestattenen Noctualüfter zu kaufen, die haben nämlich ganz viele wichtige Kabel dabei, wie Y-Adapter, Verlängerungskabel und ein Noice-Cancelation genanntes Kabel, was nichts anderes als ein Vorwiderstand ist.



Christian91 schrieb:


> Nein gibt nur einmal eine Einstellung für Gehäuselüfter und die Resetet sich nach jedem neustart... und im Bios kann ich nur Grenzwerte einstellen und das nicht wie mit diesen Programm machen.
> 
> Jetzt bräuchte man jemand der sich mit den Board auskennt und weiterhelfen könnte.


Ja, das würde helfen, aber vermutlich hat Dein Board eine so beschränkte Einstellmöglichkeit. Das wäre natürlich ärgerlich. Aber Du siehst doch schon, dass Du Stück für Stück weiter kommst und Dir selber erschließt, was geht und was nicht,

Alternativ wäre es darum vermutlich sinnvoll, eine Lüftersteuerung mit Temperatursensor einzusetzen. Dann misst man für die Gehäuselüfter die Temperatur der ausgeblasenden Luft und regelt entsprechend die Gehäuselüfter. Das ist eh die beste Regelungsart, weil es dann unabhängiger von der Raumtempertur wird.
Steuerungen mit Formfaktor: 5.25" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

z.B. sowas:
Phobya Touch 630 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Test: Phobya Touch 630 Luftersteuerung  | Technic3D


----------



## Christian91 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Ok und wie rechne ich das ganze dann aus wenn ich so was zwischen rein baue das die Volt Zahl reduziert ?
Also ich meine mein Board gibt ja dann immer noch 60 Prozent als mindestgrenze an

Brauch man wenn man Noctua Lüfter kauft eigentlich noch irgendetwas empfehlenswertes dazu da ich gerade überlege nur Noctua Lüfter zu nehmen und evtl irgendetwas anderes zur Beleuchtung in das Gehäuse einbaue


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Ok und wie rechne ich das ganze dann aus wenn ich so was zwischen rein baue das die Volt Zahl reduziert ?


Ausprobieren, da gibt es nichts zu rechnen. Es sind Widerstandskabel, deren Widerstand wir nicht kennen, ebenso nicht den Widerstand der Lüfter. Ich habe hier aus den verschiedenen Lüftern glaube ich 5 verschiedene Arten von Widerstandskabeln. Und alle sind anders. Eine gute Lüftersteuerung ist und bleibt eine gute Lüftersteuerung. Alles andere ist Frickelwerk


----------



## Christian91 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Und wo kriege ich so Widerstandskabel her oder wie suche ich diese ?

Und mein Netzteil hat diesen Kabelbaum https://www.bequiet.com/admin/Image...g=2&force=true&download=true&omitPreview=true

kann ich da einen 3 PIN Lüfter mit einen 4 PIN Molex Adapter anschliessen an den HDD Teilen ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Die Adapter liegen in fast jedem Noctua Lüfter bei, allerdings nicht bei den ganz günstigen, da muss man aufpassen
NA-SRC7

Noctua hat immer ein langes Verlängerungskabel, ein Y-Kabel und einen low Noice Adapter beiliegen. Schrieb ich Dir aber schon
Dazm machst Du mit diesen Lüftern nichts falsch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 1: Noctua NF-A20 PWM 200mm Lüfter





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 2: Noctua NF-P12 PWM, 120mm Lüfter



Christian91 schrieb:


> Und mein Netzteil hat diesen Kabelbaum https://www.bequiet.com/admin/Image...g=2&force=true&download=true&omitPreview=true
> 
> kann ich da einen 3 PIN Lüfter mit einen 4 PIN Molex Adapter anschliessen an den HDD Teilen ?


Klar geht das, diese Adapter sind ganz praktisch, weil sie Dir 5V, 7V und 12V für die Lüfter geben. Da findet man immer eine Spannung, die einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Durchsatz und Lautstärke bietet. Dazu dann noch den Noctua Vorwiderstand und man kann sich sechs unterschiedliche Drehzahlen einstellen. 
Phobya adapter 4Pin Molex to 3Pin 5V/7V/12V 10cm - black Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Quelle der Bilder: Noctua


----------



## Christian91 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Bei den FLX Varianten ist das Zubehör auch alles dabei ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Ja
Noctua NF-A20 FLX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Bild nummer 6, das kann man auch selber suchen


----------



## Christian91 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Also beim CPU Kühler hab ich ja jetzt nochmal überlegt da ich in 1-3 Jahren aufrüsten möchte mit einen neuen Mainboard und ner CPU mit Quad Channel da muss ja Links und Rechts neben den CPU Kühler platz für die Arbeitsspeicher sein.

Da dachte ich an sowas 
CPU-Kühler mit Hersteller: Thermalright, Bauart: Tower-Kühler, Gewicht bis 800g, Lüfter Rahmenbreite ab 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
welcher von den True Spirit 140er ist den jetzt der bessere ?
taugen die was falls ich auch noch übertakten möchte ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Ich würde den Thermalright True Spirit 140 (BW) (100700546) nehmen, der hat sechs Heatpipes und eine ordentliche Bodenplatte. Das ist die 10,-€ Mehrpreis wert. Ist ein guter Kühler und nicht so ausladend und schwer wie manche Monster.
Thermalright True Spirit 140 (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Alternatibv ist das meine Standardempfehlung:
Scythe Mugen 5 (SCMG-5000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## tobse2056 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich würde den Thermalright True Spirit 140 (BW) (100700546) nehmen, der hat sechs Heatpipes und eine ordentliche Bodenplatte. Das ist die 10,-€ Mehrpreis wert. Ist ein guter Kühler und nicht so ausladend und schwer wie manche Monster.
> Thermalright True Spirit 140 (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ]



Wobei der Lüfter mit 900-1300rpm nicht wirklich leise sein wird.
Silent geht anders.

Da ist der Scythe Mugen oder Kotetsu Mark II oder Fuma die bessere Wahl.


Ich hatte selber mal einen Macho.. auch wenn er eine gute Kühlleistung hatte würde ich so ein Monster nicht wieder im Case haben wollen.
Und die Kompakteren Modelle von Thermalright  sind nicht so überzeugend, bzw gibt es bessere Alternativen.


----------



## Christian91 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

ist der besser als der BW oder schlechter ?

Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

aber Kleiner ist von Scythe auch nur der hier:
Scythe Kotetsu Mark II Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hab gerade mal einen Test gelesen der True spirit 140 Power hat dickere Heatpipes als der BW ist denke ich besser und ist besser von der Kühlung und Lautstärke als ein Scythe Mugen Max ist denke ich dann ganz gut oder und auch für ein bisschen OC geeignet oder nicht ?

Die Scythe haben aber auch lautere db Angaben und ich habe gehört die sollen auch nicht so lange halten ?

gibts weitere Alternativen die auch Leise sind und Wenn man z.B ein 2066er Board hat Links und Rechts Platz für die RAM Riegel ist ?


----------



## tobse2056 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Die dB a  Angaben sagen meist nicht viel aus, wenn du einen leisen  Lüfters haben willst ist  die Mindestdrehzahl der Lüfter wichtig.

Bis 350-400 rpm sind die meisten Lüfter unhörbar außer die haben ein schlechtes Lager.
 Im Bereich von 400- 650 rpm auch noch sehr leise und auch für die meisten Menschen unhörbar.Ist halt sehr subjektiv.
ab 800 rpm aufwärts ist der Luftstorm klar hörbar.


Ich nutze auf meinen  Ryzen1800x einen Kotetsu Mark 2 und der hat keinerlei Probleme , selbst unter Prime nicht. Allerdings ist darauf ein 120mm Eloop im Pull betrieb montiert.. Im Push sollten die Werte noch Minimal besser sein.

74Grad  unter  Prime 95  bei 720 RPM.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Christian91 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Jetzt müsst ich nur noch wissen ob der Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power den Platz bietet um die Grafikkarte in den obersten PCI-E Slot zu stecken

Und ich glaube wenn ich mit einer Lüftersteuerung arbeite kann ich die Lüfter besser anpassen die gibts doch auch als Steckkarten usw. mit Software usw.

Kann da jemand was empfehlen ?


----------



## tobse2056 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Da sich der PCI-E x16 Slot sich bei deinen Board an Position 2 befindet solltest du keine Probleme mit 140mm Kühlern haben, im Zweifel den Abstand zwischen PCI Slot und CPU Sockel Mitte ausmessen.


----------



## Christian91 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Ok aber wenn ich mir irgendwann ein anderes Board habe wo sich der x16 Slot an Position 1 befindet ist die Position 1 an der selben Stelle wie die Position 1 jetzt am Board ?

Was haltet ihr von solchen Lüftersteuerungen ?
Corsair Commander Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks PWM Fan Hub Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wobei ich bei der Corsiar schon irgendwie gelesen habe das die automatisch regelt irgendwie und das pro Kanal nur 1A geht hat das was mit der Lüfterleistung zu tun ?
und bei der Phanteks habe ich überhaubt keine Ahnung

Hier ist etwas über die Corsair Luftersteuerungen im Test: Steuerung per Mainboard und extra Platine im Vergleich (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Also sowie ich das verstanden habe wenn ich möglichst geringe RPMs einstellen möchte muss ich dann immer PWM Lüfter nehmen da die auf Minimum 300 RPM gehen (ist das laut bei Noctua Lüftern) wenn ich 3 PIN nehme ist es minimal 600 RPM

Und wenn ich irgendetwas richtung 5,25" Aussuchen müsste

wäre es hier Test: Sieben Luftersteuerungen von BitFenix, Scythe, Phobya und NZXT  - Testergebnisse und Einzelbeurteilung
die Scythe Variante nach den Klackern her usw. doch die gibts anscheinend nicht mehr da wäre die Frage was wäre da aktuell vergleichbar oder besser ?


----------



## Christian91 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Also soweit ich das verstanden habe kann ich mit den Corsair Commander Pro für jeden angeschlossenen Lüfter einen eigene Lüfterkurve festlegen die ich anhand von GPU oder CPU Temperatur steuern kann, wäre also für das was ich vor habe am besten geeignet sprengt halt mein Budget aber ich denke das ist für die Zukunft auch ganz gut und ich werde mein Budget um seinen Preis erweitern.

Also würde ich das Ganze folgend gestalten 

die Konfiguration hier das erste Bild bei Empfehlung für 4 Lüfter Der perfekte Airflow - Empfehlungen und Fazit

Unten in der Mitte Luft anziehen und in der Rückseite Luft rausdrückend jeweils einer hier von Noctua NF-S12A PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

In den Deckel Hinten und vor den Hinteren Luft rausdrückend jeweils einer von diesen Noctua NF-A20 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Als CPU Kühler Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wärmeleitpaste Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste, 5.55g/1.5ml Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und als Lüftersteuerung Corsair Commander Pro Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Jetzt wäre die Frage stört sich da irgendwas und ist das optimal ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Ok aber wenn ich mir irgendwann ein anderes Board habe wo sich der x16 Slot an Position 1 befindet ist die Position 1 an der selben Stelle wie die Position 1 jetzt am Board ?


Darum auch der Mugen 5, dann passt das.


----------



## tobse2056 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Also sowie ich das verstanden habe wenn ich möglichst geringe RPMs einstellen möchte muss ich dann immer PWM Lüfter nehmen da die auf Minimum 300 RPM gehen (ist das laut bei Noctua Lüftern) wenn ich 3 PIN nehme ist es minimal 600 RPM



Laut ist beides nicht , aber 600rpm sind definitiv hörbar bei jeden Lüfter... aber das empfindet jeder anders.
Soll auch Leute geben die empfinden auch 2000rpm bei nen 120mm Lüfter noch als Leise.

Wir haben auch viele hier im Forum die auch ihre HDD's rausgeschmissen haben weil sie das Lauteste im Rechner waren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Doppelt, kann weck


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Laut ist beides nicht , aber 600rpm sind definitiv hörbar bei jeden Lüfter... aber das empfindet jeder anders.


Die Frage ist, bei welchem Abstand. Mit dem Ohr am Lüfter hört man auch 1 U/min, relevant ist für ich immer ca. 1m Abstand. Und dann ist die Position sehr wichtig.
Z.B. ist der mittige Lüfter in meinem Fuma bei derselben Drehzahl viel leser als der vordere, dessen Schal ungehindert ins Gehäuse kommt. Darum nutze ich nur noch
den mittleren, dafür mit höherer Drehzahl. Kühlt genauso, ist nicht lauter aber leichte rund kleiner. Etc.

Es hilft immer nur individuell zu optimieren


----------



## Christian91 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Also muss ich überhaupt drauf achten das der oberste pcie slot frei ist falls da bei einem anderen Mainboard der x16 Anschluss wäre und noch andere vorhanden sind habe ich nur beim ersten die 16 lanes oder wie ist das ?


----------



## tobse2056 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Bei Kühlern mit 140mm Lüfter  bestückung sollte man darauf achten beim Mainboard Kauf.
Deswegen raten wir dir ja zu einen guten 120mm Kühler wenn du maximale Kompatibilität haben möchtest.


----------



## Christian91 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Ist der Mugen 5 mit einen 120mm Kühler und für rein theoretisch 8 Hohe Ram Riegel also 4 Slots Links neben der CPU und 4 Slots rechts neben der CPU ?

und von der Langlebigkeit von der Marke hab ich halt nichts gutes gehört könnt ihr mir da mehr drüber sagen ?

Und wenn ichs relativ Leise haben möchte müsste ich den schon nehmen denke ich.

Von wieviel Grad unterschied zum boxed Lüfter sprechen wir hier ?

Und es gibt noch eine Rev. B und eine PCGH Edition welche davon empfehlt ihr ?

Und wenn da im Lesertest 7V beschrieben wird kann ich das per Mainboard regeln oder muss ich da einen Wiederstand noch reinmachen ?

Doch wenn ich mir das hier ansehe [Leser-Test]Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Die Legende in 5. Generation
ist für Quad Channel keine RAM Kompatibilität


----------



## tobse2056 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Doch wenn ich mir das hier ansehe [Leser-Test]Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B - Die Legende in 5. Generation
> ist für Quad Channel keine RAM Kompatibilität



Doch, da hat einer bei der Entwicklung mtigedacht 
Sollte halt kein Ultra hoher Ram sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich  wäre für die normale Version, lässt sich einfacher regeln über das Mainboard über PWM.


----------



## Christian91 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Ist das das Bild vom Mugen 5 oder von Mugen 5 Rev. B ?

Also wäre im Prinzip z.B. bei diesen Board ASUS ROG Strix X299-XE Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der oberste PCIE Slot nutzbar mit einer GraKa
und alle 8 RAM Slots mit hohen Kühlern bei den Riegeln ?

Und bei der Wärmeleitpaste reicht da eine 1g Spritze oder muss ich mehr nehmen ?

Und wenn das alles PWM Lüfter sind kann ich die komplett über die Softwares regeln oder sollte ich da z.B. an manchen noch z.B. 7 V Adapter anschließen oder niedrigere und wenn ja welche empfehlt ihr ?

Edit:

Habe gerade mehrmals davon gelesen das die Corsair Lüftersteuerung z.B. nicht so wirklich mit Noctua Lüftern zusammen arbeitet, was mach ich da nun gibts da andere möglichkeiten von internen Lüftersteuerungen die mit Software funktionieren

Da nun noch ein paar andere Lüftersteuerungen zur Auswahl stehen die aber irgendwie etwas vom Kühlkreislauf abbekommen müssen wäre meine Frage:

Wenn ich den zweiten 200er Lüfter oben vorne in die Front reinbaue reicht das nicht oder ist das vielleicht sogar besser da der 200er Lüfter Oben ja schon viel abdeckt


----------



## tobse2056 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

1 x CPU Fan connector(s) (4 -pin)
2 x Chassis Fan connector(s) (1 x 4 -pin, 1 x 3 -pin)
1 x Power Fan connector(s) (3 -pin)

Das sind die Anschlüsse die dein Board hat , warum willst du eine Externe Lüftersteuerung wenn es auch dein Board machen kann?
 Mit Y Kabeln kannst du problemlos 2 Lüfter pro Anschluss verwenden , sehe da keine echte Notwendigkeit für eine Steuerung.


----------



## Christian91 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Die Steuerung per Software von Mainboard schmeißt die eingestellte Lüfterkurve nach einem Neustart raus wie soll ich das sonst machen, oder übernimmt speedfan einstellungen auch per autostart?

das Problem ist halt das bei Speedfan irgendetwas nicht passt zeigt bei der CPU Temp durchgehend -60 Grad an


----------



## Christian91 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Wenn ich das ganze ohne Steuerung mache kann ich das Geld ja z.B in weitere Lüfter investieren

Wie kriege ich den hier die Bilder von dieser Seite Der perfekte Airflow - Empfehlungen und Fazit am besten rein ins Forum rein und muss ich da die Quelle angeben.

Weil da würde ich euch gerne zeigen welche zwei Konfigurationen mir zusagen und wie das ist da ja bei mir im Deckel z.B. nur 200er verbaut werden können.


----------



## Christian91 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Also ich habe mit Speedfan folgende Probleme

Die CPU Temperatur zeigt nur -60 Grad Celsius an

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Ich kann dafür bei der Lüfterkurven Erstellung nicht einen von den 4 Kernen als Temperatur Grundlage einstellen

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Ich kann die Lüfter nicht Identifizieren und unter eine gewisse RPM Zahl stellen alles auf 0 gestellt was ich wollte aber trotzdem drehen die noch relativ hoch

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Stell ich mich nur dumm an oder funktioniert das einfach nicht.

Wenn das einfach nicht funktioniert brauch ich wirklich eine Lüftersteuerung


----------



## tobse2056 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Bietet das Bios keine Einstellmöglichkeit?


----------



## Christian91 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Ich kann mal schauen ob ich Bilder davon machen kann Moment.

Ist aufjedenfall nicht viel was im Bios geht


----------



## Christian91 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

so siehts im Bios aus

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

das schwarze bei Gehäuslüfter min Temp ist ausgegraut sozusagen da kann man nichts einstsellen

und bei min % der Gehäuslüfter gehts nicht unter 60 %

also ich fand FanXpert ganz gut bis auf das man nicht jeden einzelnen Lüfter steuern konnte und es wurde halt beim Neustart nicht übernommen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Darum ja auch die schon vor Tagen geäußerste Idee einer externen Lüftersteuerung.
Das Board hat wirklich sehr minimalistische Einstelloptionen


----------



## Christian91 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Aber da werde ich glaube ich mal die NZXT Grid+ V3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland probieren hab zwar vereinzelt gelesen das die Software irgendwie abstürzen würde aber nur vereinzelt, doch bei der Corsair Commander Pro gehts anscheinend überhaupt nicht mit anderen Lüftern als Corsair Lüftern.


----------



## Christian91 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Also ich hätte da noch ne Frage kann ich den Lüfter Noctua NF-S12A PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland statt den Standard Lüfter des Scythe Mugen 5 (Rev. B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen also auf den CPU Kühler machen ?
wäre ja wahrscheinlich auch nochmal leiser.

Ich weiß halt nicht ob standardmäßig der Kaza Flex High Medium oder Low dabei liegt, der einzigste der besser vom Volumenstrom ist als der Noctua ist der Kaza Flex High der dann aber auch 35 db hat, also denke ich fahr ich mit den Noctua doch besser oder ?

Und als Lüftersteuerung hab ich dann vlt. doch eher an den aquaero 5 LT gedacht geht vom preislichen noch und macht mit Fremdlüftern keine Probleme und die Software Aquasuite 2017 scheint gut zu funktionieren
doch wird diese Steuerung anscheinend recht heiß und sollte was vom Airflow abbekommen.

Ich werde mir auch zusätzlich noch diesen Kühler Aqua Computer Passivkühler für aquaero 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für das aquaero 5 LT holen aber ich denke das es troztdem im Airflow bleiben muss wenn ich mal an einen Kanal mehr als einen Lüfter anschliessen möchte


sollte ich da jetzt diesen Standardairflow nutzen
http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/stories/Artikel2011/Der_perfekte_Airflow/1_-.JPG

oder kann ich den geplanten Airflow nutzen 
http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/stories/Artikel2011/Der_perfekte_Airflow/16-.JPG

Die Frage wäre natürlich auch wo ich die aquaero 5 LT montieren kann


Und empfehlt ihr wenns nur für die CPU genutzt wird
eher
Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste, 1g Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste, 5.55g/1.5ml Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ich weiß nicht wieviel gramm man braucht


----------



## tobse2056 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*



Christian91 schrieb:


> Also ich hätte da noch ne Frage kann ich den Lüfter Noctua NF-S12A PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland statt den Standard Lüfter des Scythe Mugen 5 (Rev. B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen also auf den CPU Kühler machen ?
> wäre ja wahrscheinlich auch nochmal leiser.



Der S12A ist die komplett falsche Wahl bei einen CPU Kühler, da nimmt man den F12 oder P12.
Der S12A ist auf Maximales Fördervolumen ausgelegt aber ihm geht die Puste aus wenn da irgendein Hindernis ist.
Aber der original Scythe ist auch schon recht gut ,hab den selber hier noch liegen .Erst testen bevor man unnötig Geld ausgibt.


1 Gramm reicht locker für 1-3 Anwendungen, wenn du nicht jede Woche umbaust reicht die kleine Spritze.

Auch den Kühler brauchst du nicht unbedingt. Jeder Kanal am Aquaero ist für 1,65 Ampere ausgelegt ( 12V X 1,65 A = 19.8  Watt) 
 Der Noctua F12 PWM zum Beispiel hat eine Maximale Stromaufnahme von 0 ,05 Ampere bzw 0,6 Watt, das heißt du könntest pro Kanal  33 Lüfter anschließen, sobald du das machst  kannst du anfangen dir Gedanken über Kühlkörper für den Aquaero zu machen.


----------



## Christian91 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Ich habe aber irgendwie auch schon gelesen wenn man die Lüfter bei bestimmten Temperaturen aus haben möchte und ich jetzt alle 4 Anschlüsse belegt habe und evtl an einen mehr Lüfter dran habe weil ich evtl auch den CPU Lüfter da anschließen möchte oder ist das quatsch?

aufjedenfall wenn der Wiederstand voll arbeiten muss das die lüfter stehen wird er so heiß das er dann die Lüfter aufeinmal 100 % Laufen lässt damit die Temp runter geht

ich glaube ich gehe dann doch auf den aquaero 6 LT da das ganze digital irgendwie geregelt ist und nicht zu heiß wird, doch da gibts anscheinend kein Einbaumaterial wie für den aquaero 5 LT für einen 5,25 Schacht oder wo kann ich so was finden ?


----------



## Christian91 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Soll ich bei den 120er Lüftern vielleicht auf diese NF-A12x25 PWM warten ?

ein Vergleich zu den anderen Noctua 120er Lüftern NF-A12x25: Leistungsvergleich zum NF-F12 und NF-S12A

die Frage ist halt wann die erhältlich sind.

Und ich werde glaube ich wirklich auf das aquaero 6 LT gehen kostet zwar deutlich mehr aber es macht keine Probleme


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Wenn Du Zeit hast...
Er wird sicher 3,5% besser sein, vielleicht sogar 4%
- Sarkasmus Ende -


----------



## Christian91 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Der Noctua NF-S12A PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland kann ich Hinten zum rausblasen und unten im Gehäuse zum Luft einsaugen einbauen?`

Also wenn der Luft reinbefördert hat der kein Problem wenn da dann irgendwann die Grafikkarte und der CPU Kühler als Wiederstand kommen oder muss ich da einen anderen Lüfter nehmen ?


----------



## tobse2056 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

S12A sind wunderbar als Gehäuselüfter , auch bei höheren Drehzahlen noch leise. Bei allen dingen  wo kaum statischer  Druck gebraucht wird.
F12 sind insgesamt lauter bei gleicher Drehzahl als die S12A , aber effizienter wenn Luft irgendwo durchgepresst werden muss.

P12 sind die allrounder die beides Recht gut können.

Und die neuen A12x25  kann ich noch nicht zuordnen ^^


----------



## Christian91 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Das hier 

Lüfter:
1x 120 mm (Rückseite, 16 dB(A), 1000 U/min)
1x 200 mm (Front, blue LED, 13 - 15 dB(A), 600 - 800 U/min)
1x 200 mm (Deckel, blue LED, 13 - 15 dB(A), 600 - 800 U/min) 1x 200 mm (Deckel, optional)
1x 120 mm (Boden, optional)
1x 200 mm (Seite, optional)

habe ich gerade Über das Thermaltake Overseer RX-I gefunden das sind ja sehr gute db(A) Werte heißt das dann dass die Lüfter die ich von Noctua holen will lauter sind ?

Und wenn ja haben die von Noctua eine deutlich bessere Leistung ?


----------



## Christian91 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

EDIT:

Also ich werde dies Komponenten verwenden:

2 Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM, 120mm 2x : Unten Luft Input & Oben Hinten Luft Output
2 BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 200mm (BFF-BLF-20020B-RP) 2x: Oben im Deckel Luft Output
1 Phobya 4-Pin PWM Y-Kabel, 10cm (81137) um die Lüfter im Deckel zusammen zu steuern und dafür ein Platz für den CPU Lüfter am Aquaero zu haben
1 Aqua Computer aquaero 6 LT USB, Pumpen- und Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (53234)
1 Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste, 1g (TG-K-001-RS)
1 Scythe Mugen 5 [Rev. B] (SCMG-5100)

Weil das ganze so einfach deutlich günstiger auch ist und ich für die Sachen so im 200 € Budget bleibe

mit diesen Airflow http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/stories/Artikel2011/Der_perfekte_Airflow/16-.JPG

Jetzt wären nur zwei Fragen

Kann ich mit den Adapter die zwei 3 PIN Lüfter anschließen und mit der Spannung regulieren und falls die nicht ausschaltbar sind ist ja auch nicht schlimm wenn es Luft Output ist.

Und wie montiere ich die BitFenix Spectre so dass es einen Luft Output gibt hab gehört man kann Sie nur zum Luft Input installieren.


----------



## Christian91 (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Also wenn ich das Gehäuse behalte habe ich folgende Idee

als Lüfter: BitFenix Spectre Pro RGB schwarz, 200mm, LED-Steuerung Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland -> Vorne Unten   Fractal Design Venturi HF-12 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland -> Hinten Oben

Angeschlossen am Netzteil hiermit: BitFenix Alchemy 4-Pin Molex auf 3x 3-Pin 5V Adapter 20cm, sleeved schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und dann noch so arrangiert das ich die Festsplattenkäfige eventuell ausbauen kann wenn es geht.

Dann ist die Frage sind die beiden Lüfter schätzungsweise bei 5 V nicht störend und reicht das noch vom Luftstrom?

Und dann würde ich mir eventuell noch den hier auf die Grafikkarte bauen Raijintek Morpheus II Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
da wäre dann die Frage welche 120er ich drauf baue da ich eigentlich denke das diese hier Scythe Kaze Flex PWM medium Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland auf den Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B gut Kühlen würde ich die auch auf den KÜhler bauern also 2 davon

Was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## Christian91 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Wäre das Fractal Design Define R6 eine gute Gehäuse Wahl und kann man da die Standard Lüfter drinnen lassen und auch Overclocking betreiben ?


----------



## nobody45 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Hallo Christian91,

klar kannst du, ich erschrecke mich gerade sehr darüber das du nicht selbst zusammen schraubst, so wird das dann aber ein sehr sehr teures Unterfangen. Bestimmt so 150 Teuronen nochmal zusätzlich nur für den Umbau, dazu kommt dann noch der Preis für das Gehäuse. Klar wäre das Fractal Design Define R6 eine gute Wahl, ich wüsste aber noch 3 andere Gehäuse die auch eine gute Wahl wären, unter anderen auch das von mir bestellte Phanteks Enthoo Luxe. Keines dieser Gehäuse ist in irgendeinerweise richtig schlecht, von den Funktionen sind sie aber schon Unterschiedlich Konzipiert, beim Enthoo Luxe passt mein Optisches Laufwerk und ein 420mm Radiotor on Top, hinzu kommt die unterschiedliche Optik somit das Aussehen, das ist reine Geschmacksfrage und wird dir so niemand anderes abnehmen können.

kind regards
nobody45


----------



## Christian91 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Ich werde es selbst zusammen schrauben werde mir aber von nem bekannten helfen lassen aber ich will es selber machen das ich auch was dazu lerne und es dann irgendwann alles selber kann


----------



## nobody45 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Hallo Christian91,

mit 18 hatte ich schon so einige Rechner gebaut, denn das was Mäxchen nicht lernt das lernt Max nimmer mehr. 
Dachte mir bei all der Fragerei über Gehäuse, jetzt legt hier aber einer Ärmel hoch und richtg los und dann les ich Fremd schrauben lassen....

Machen 
ist wie 
Wollen,
nur Krasser

kind regards
nobody45


----------



## Christian91 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Gibts eventuell auch einen CPU Kühler mit schwarzen Kühlkörper der kein Problem mit 4 belegten RAM Slots macht und mit den ich meinen i5-2500k auf 4,5 Ghz takten kann ?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (13. Mai 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

DARK Rock pro 3 zum Beispiel


----------



## Christian91 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Also es sieht stark danach aus das ich mir erstmal das Fractal Design Define R6 mit den Standardlüftern zulege.

Beim CPU Lüfter reitet mich jetzt aber die Optik und ich will einen Schwarzen jetzt bin ich am Überlegen zwischen Dark Rock Pro 4 oder Dark Rock 4

Wie siehts bei den beiden mit RAM Kompatibilität aus jetzt hab ich ja LP Arbeitsspeicher aber wenn ich mal evtl höheren und quad channel nutzen möchte geht das eventuell noch mit den beiden.

Und geht das mit den Dark Rock noch mit OC auf 4,5 ghz im Sommer und von wieviel Grad sprechen wir dann wo die CPU erreicht im Sommer mit den Dark Rock 4 mit vielleicht 5V oder 7V so ca ?

EDIT:

Von der Kühlleistung tendiere ich natürlich eher zum Dark Rock Pro 4 aber der Dark Rock 4 ist halt nochmals leiser


----------



## Christian91 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I Standardgehäuselüfter rattern*

Also Habe jetzt das Gehäuse behalten aber schon die Noctua NF-A20 und die Bitfenix Spectre Pro da gehabt passen beide nicht denke mal das die einzigste Möglichkeit nur noch diese hier mit einen besseren Lager sind BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 200mm ab €'*'12,61 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland und da könnten die Teile zum verschrauben schon zu groß sein ich denke mit sowas Cooler Master MegaFlow blau ab €'*'14,41 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland wirds auch nicht klappen würde ich aber auch nochmal probieren.

wobei ich denke das ich mit den normalen Bitfenix Spectre durch das geringe Fördervolumen eine verschlechterung habe

Ich denke sowas wie die hier Thermaltake Pure 20 LED ab €'*'11,09 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland verbaut kann ich da irgendwas machen um die leiser Laufen zu lassen und springen die bei geringerer Voltzahl auch überhaupt an

Denn hinten werde ich mit einen Fractal Venturi HF-12 austauschen sollte ja passen 120er sind ja genormt denke ich oder.


----------

